# Slow Download SAS(Spitfire Appassionata Strings)



## jim2b (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi folks,

Is anyone else having extremely slow download speeds?

I’m only getting 3mbps.

Thanks,

Jim

*MODERATOR EDIT:* Duplicate of thread here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/slow-download-spitfire-appassionata-strings.120399/


----------



## labyrinths (Jan 21, 2022)

I think you've posted in Commercial Announcements by mistake. (Rules are here.) You might have better luck getting an answer if you ask in the (very active) release thread in Sample Talk:






Commercial Announcements Rules - Please read before posting!


Two Commercial Announcements sections: This main Commercial Announcements section is for paying advertisers. (It costs as little as $19/month to qualify. See this page for rates and details.) Please post in this section *only* if you are currently advertising. Commercial Announcements Tier...




vi-control.net


----------



## emasters (Jan 21, 2022)

jim2b said:


> I’m only getting 3mbps.


By way of comparison, I started at ~400 MBPS, then is slowed to ~300 MBPS. 3 MBPS sounds painful. I do know if your local download server has the "good fortune" of being the first to download the image from the main download server elsewhere in the world, that can slow things down. But in this situation, who knows? Time to catch-up on some books or movies...


----------

